# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته گفتار درماني

## mas222

سلام دوستان من كنكور 94 شركت كردم و با توجه به درصدام و معدلم حدودا رتبم بين 4000 تا 5000 مياد...حالا چند سوال داشتم...لطفا منو راهنمايي كنيد..مرسي؟
آيا با اين رتبه گفتاردرماني ايران قبول ميشم؟
دوستان كسي كه اطلاعاتي از گفتاردرماني داره خواهشا منو كمك كنه..آيا بازار كارش خوبه؟ درآمدش چطوره؟ گفتار درمانان آيا ميتونن مطب داشته باشن؟ كلا هر چي راجب اين رشته بلديد لطفا بهم بگيد..با تشكر زياد

----------

